# surrogacy



## maxxxi (Nov 22, 2019)

1. My wife is infertile and I still love her and we are waiting for our baby to face this world. Thanks to https://ukrainiansurrogates.com/ for giving us this opportunity to feel the happiness of parenthood. This company cooperates only with high qualified clinics and doctors.


----------

